# Permanent Resident Permit (Spouse)



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All, 


Can you please share your experience and knowledge with me?

To apply for a Permanent Resident Permit based on spousal relationship/ marriage, do I need to submit *Original or Certified copy *of an Unabridged Marriage certificate?

I know that I can submit a certified copy for TRV, but wondering about Permanent residence?

Also, is there any expiry on an Unabridged marriage certificate(Police clearance need to be within 6months from date of issue) ? :confused2:

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

you only need to submit certified copy for bridged marriage certificate


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for your reply noriki!

Do you perhaps know if there is expiry on an Unabridged marriage certificate (like a police clearance)?


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi Spiggles no Unabridged marriage certificate dosen't expire ONLY update if one of you get new ID number after the PR


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

noriki said:


> hi Spiggles no Unabridged marriage certificate dosen't expire ONLY update if one of you get new ID number after the PR


Hi noriki,

Thank you very much for your reply


----------

